# Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?



## Fetter Barsch (16. April 2014)

Hallo, damit meine ich, wenn ich die Rute bis zum nächsten Ausflug senkrecht hinstelle und die Rolle hängt dran. Schadet das dem Rollenhalter, oder mach ich mir da irgendwie zu viel Sorgen um mein Tackle?


----------



## d0ni (16. April 2014)

schadet nicht


----------



## antonio (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

mal ein bischen selber überlegen.;+
die paar gramm der rolle die am rollenhalter hängen im gegensatz zu den kräften die auf die rolle beim drill wirken.;+

antonio


----------



## zokker (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Jungchen, du bist doch 17 jahre alt und stellst solche fragen, was soll das?


----------



## Norbi (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Ja genau...warte ab bis Du 21 Jahre alt bis.


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Manche machen sich echt Sorgen ..... ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Ja wenn nix beißt


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Ich finde die Frage berechtigt. Seit ein paar Jahren mache ich die Ringe in der Winterpause von meinen Ruten runter, damit sie keine Schwachstellen bekommen.|engel:


----------



## Shortay (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage berechtigt. Seit ein paar Jahren mache ich die Ringe in der Winterpause von meinen Ruten runter, damit sie keine Schwachstellen bekommen.|engel:



Mich vereissts X`D


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Ja das kenn ich von früher mit den Ringen da mußten wir die noch binden.
Heute ganz einfach mit schweißen und so:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich von früher mit den Ringen da mußten wir die noch binden.
> Heute ganz einfach mit schweißen und so:q


 

 Ich nehme immer Kabelbinder. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Jetzt sind wir wieder am Thema.
Die Rolle mit Kabelbinder fixieren#6


----------



## zokker (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Ich achte immer sehr penibel darauf das die rolle beim abstellen nach osten zeigt. Wegen der erdrotation.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir wieder am Thema.
> Die Rolle mit Kabelbinder fixieren#6


 

 Im Surfcastbereich nicht unüblich.:m


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich achte immer sehr penibel darauf das die rolle beim abstellen nach osten zeigt. Wegen der erdrotation.



Hoffentlich hast auch einen Gebetsteppich darunter gelegt


----------



## Fetter Barsch (17. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Also doch ne dämliche Frage, wusst ichs doch.
Eigentlich hab ich die Frage gestellt, weil mal jemand geschrieben hat, das man seine Ruten immer waagerecht lagern sollte. Und da dachte ich, das hängt mit der dauerhaften Belastung(z.B. in der Schonzeit) einer 4000er Rolle zusammen. Warum also soll man seine Ruten waagerecht lagern? Was soll denn passieren, wenn ich sie einfach nur hinstelle, also senkrecht? Ich find den, der das mal geschrieben hat, nicht mehr.
Ich hab geschrieben ich bin 17, aber angle erst seit einem knappen Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Nein, es war keine dämliche Frage - die gibt's nämlich nicht.
Nur dämliche Antworten.
Zudem hast du die Frage auch im Junganglerbereich gestellt.

Womit klar sein sollte, dass Du eben NICHT die Erfahrung hast oder haben kannst, die mancher der hier Antwortenden zu haben meint.

Ich finde es zu koxxen, wenn sich hier manche im Junganglerforum als Oberlehrer aufspielen und scheinbar vergessen, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben.

Gerade im Junganglerforum sollte man auch schlicht mal das Schreiben sein lassen, wenn man nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hat auf Fragen von Angelanfängern.

Ich entschuldige mich beim TE, dass ich das nicht früher mitgekriegt habe und eingeschritten bin.

*Nochmal, gerade hier im Junganglerforum gilt noch mehr als in anderen Forenberichen:*
Nein, es war keine dämliche Frage - die gibt's nämlich nicht.
Nur dämliche Antworten.


----------



## phreak (17. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

:thumbup:

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Mal was generelles zum Thema Ruten lagern.....ich persönlich stelle mein Arsenal immer senkrecht in Rutenhalter, welche an der Wand lehnen. Bei feinen Ruten (gerade due Spitzen) hatte ich es schon mal gehabt, dass die Spitze nach dem Winter etwas krumm war....


----------



## oberfranke (17. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo, damit meine ich, wenn ich die Rute bis zum nächsten Ausflug senkrecht hinstelle und die Rolle hängt dran. Schadet das dem Rollenhalter, oder mach ich mir da irgendwie zu viel Sorgen um mein Tackle?



Wenn dein nächster Ausflug schon inenhalb kurzer Zeit. 
Also nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende ist, ist es "wurschd" ob die Angel stehend oder liegend, mit oder ohne Rolle, angelfertig oder sonst wie gelagert wird. 
Halt ordentlich und "verletzungsfrei" für die Rute. 
Bei längere Pause- Winterpause- Schonzeit- usw. Bau die Montage auseinander- Rolle runter usw. Dann auch mal allem etwas Pflege zukommen lassen. Schnurringe kontrollieren, Lackplatzer, Verbindungen, Handteil anschauen, evtl instandsetzen,nachlackieren usw. Schnurr anschauen evtl die ersten Meter abschneiden, Rolle mal innen und außen säubern etwas ölen.   Halt nen Service durchführen damit fürs nächste mal alles passt. Nichts ärgerliches als zu Beginn der Saison festzustellen das ein Ring ne Macke hat. 
Meine Steckruten lagere ich immer stehend. Die Teleskopruten lagern auch mal liegend - wenn sie zusammengeschoben sind.


----------



## roki (30. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Seit ca. 25 Jahren stelle ich meine Ruten mit montierten Rollen stehend in einem Schrank. Stehen auf einem Brett, und an der Seite im Werkzeughalter eingeklemmt.
Gab noch nie Probleme. (das saubermachen und fetten hab ich auch schon mal vergessen), geht trotzdem


----------



## spike999 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



zokker schrieb:


> Jungchen, du bist doch 17 jahre alt und stellst solche fragen, was soll das?



alter du bist 51 und gibst solche antworten,was soll das?


----------



## zokker (30. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*

Das war keine antwort sondern eine gegenfrage. 
Versau das hochinteressante thema nicht und gebe selber antworten.
Außerdem sind wir hier im bereich " junganglerfragen ". Wenn du mich anmachen willst schick mir eine pn.


----------



## spike999 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle an stehender Rute hängend schadet?*



zokker schrieb:


> Das war keine antwort sondern eine gegenfrage.
> Versau das hochinteressante thema nicht und gebe selber antworten.
> Außerdem sind wir hier im bereich " junganglerfragen ". Wenn du mich anmachen willst schick mir eine pn.



nur um dich anzumachen hab ich mich bei anglerboard angemeldet,absolut lächerlich...
ne frage eines junganglers mit ner gegenfrage zu beantworten und dann noch auf dem niveau,naja...
es ging mir hier nicht ums thema ,wie du anscheinend nicht gemerk hast...sondern um deine art wie du mit diesem jungangler umgegangen bist,der ne einfache frage stellt...die für dich der schon 51 jahre angelt natürlich völlig sinnfrei ist...


----------

